# Lots Of Levers



## MilesB (Aug 19, 2011)

I just opened the back of one of my PWs and thought it looked quite complicated, so here it is. My digital with macro is broken so I'm trying to do this on a small sony with no macro. Any thoughts on it? No maker on the front and the hallmarks are so small I can't see them, and have no loupe available. That might be next on the list...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

That looks like a chronograph movement...has the watch got a large, central seconds hand?


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks a very interesting movement and as Rog said it's probably a chronograph and it would be nice to see a pic of the dial

For the hallmarks, if they are a bit grubby, try a toothbrush and fairy liquid and then take a pic and enlarge it on the computer

Chris


----------



## MilesB (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks chaps!

After looking around the site, I think I can safely say it's a Doctors watch. The only bit of the hallmark that I can read says 0.935 in a rectangle which is the Sterling Silver mark? I need to borrow a camera with a macro... I'll get some decent pics up when I can.

Cheers

Miles


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

MilesB said:


> Thanks chaps!
> 
> After looking around the site, I think I can safely say it's a Doctors watch. The only bit of the hallmark that I can read says 0.935 in a rectangle which is the Sterling Silver mark? I need to borrow a camera with a macro... I'll get some decent pics up when I can.
> 
> ...


Hi Miles lovely movement! 

Btw, when i want to take a really close up pick of a watch,

i hold a jewelers loupe over the lens,usually works with macro and non macro cameras,you can pick them up for a few pounds online.

Sam. :cheers:


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

sam. said:


> you can pick them up for a few pounds online.


or model railway exhibitions.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

That loupe idea really works! Now I can take super close macros!


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

MilesB said:


> I just opened the back of one of my PWs and thought it looked quite complicated, so here it is. My digital with macro is broken so I'm trying to do this on a small sony with no macro. Any thoughts on it? No maker on the front and the hallmarks are so small I can't see them, and have no loupe available. That might be next on the list...


It has a high quality LONGINES Swiss watch movement of the calibre type L 19.73 N Chronograph with

30-minutes-counter. 23Jewel.

App Year of manufacture is 1900-1910

Sone retailers in those days requested that no name be shown.

Look on the lower plate next to the balance wheel you should see 19.73 Cal or something similar you will require a loupe or magnyfying glass.

Here is my one for comparison.


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

This might be of some help -

When you see unmarked Longines movement in a Longines case, the case serial number is also the watches serial number.

From what i can see this is a Longines case they always used the higher grade silver .935 rather than the standard .925.

Could you post a pic. of the inside of the back plate showing what hallmarks etc. are shown.


----------



## MilesB (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow thanks Seismic. I've been trying to see any markings with a (shortsighted) naked eye but nothing yet.

The hallmarks are 2 'standing' lions with a much smaller mark central and higher.

There is a serial number, 1071XXX, and a small 17 on the left (at 9 o'clock).

Inner and outer have the same marks.

I don't have a camera capable of doing the fine stuff, but will get a pic of the face up as soon as I can.

Thank you!

Miles


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

The marks are for swiss silver hallmarks. Case maker to Longines was EF (Edward Francillion) this looks like his work. More Pics of front etc would help.

This is a very good quality watch but it is not a doctors watch.

Your seial number is fairly close to mine.


----------



## MilesB (Aug 19, 2011)

Dated to 1900 ish Progress. Love it.


----------



## MilesB (Aug 19, 2011)

The Face


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Without doubt you have a Longines- This is mine and it is identical.

I would suggest removing the movement and giving the case a good clean and you will be impressed by the results.


----------



## MilesB (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you again Seismic. I have a tremble, so is it easy to get the movement out safely?


----------



## MilesB (Aug 19, 2011)

This looks familiar, even down to the hallmarks...

Flea Bay


----------



## MilesB (Aug 19, 2011)

I spoke to my Uncle P this weekend, as he is the family historian. It is in fact Uncle Charlie's pocket watch. Uncle Charlie was actually Henry Charles Souter, Esq., Head of Returns and Statistics Branch, Friendly Societies Registry which I am told was a fairly high ranking civil service position. I have a loupe now but am in Wales so I'll see if I can identify the marks later in the week. Knowing whose it was makes it much more personal I think. :good:


----------



## MilesB (Aug 19, 2011)

Can't see any marks for the movement type... any clues folks?

Miles


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

sam. said:


> MilesB said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks chaps!
> ...


That's a good tip Sam,I'll have to try that.


----------



## MilesB (Aug 19, 2011)

Seismic one said:


> It has a high quality LONGINES Swiss watch movement of the calibre type L 19.73 N Chronograph with
> 
> 30-minutes-counter. 23Jewel.
> 
> ...


I can't see a mark anywhere Seismic. I suspect that it's so similar to yours it's not an issue, but I'd quite like to know!

I also have my loupe and can see the smaller mark above and central to the other 2 is another lion, in a similar style.

Cheers

Miles


----------

